# Katie And Lloydie In Melbourne



## Katherine (15/4/09)

Thanks to Tiger's cheap air fares to Melbourne... 

We are heading over on the 20th May and leaving the 24th May...

Wondering if any Melbournites are up for drink maybe on the Friday afternoon?

Cheers Katie :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Justin T (15/4/09)

I would be keen for a drink. Where were you thinking of going?


----------



## therook (15/4/09)

Katie said:


> Thanks to Tiger's cheap air fares to Melbourne...
> 
> We are heading over on the 20th May and leaving the 24th May...
> 
> ...



Do you still have my phone number Katie?

What time will you be in the City?

Rook


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

No idea, ive being to Melbourne before but but a long long time ago and every time I was drunk xmas parties....

So Im happy to go were voted!

Staying at Lloyd's rellies during the week and on Friday head in and probably stay a couple of nights in the city (any recommendations appreciated (budget concious) so Im thinking around the time people finish work. And yes Rook I still have your phone number... was hoping we could catch up! 

Quite spontanious of me... just thought of doing it today...


----------



## Tao (15/4/09)

I was at the Belgian Beer Cafe the other day at the bottom of Eureka LINK. Not a bad beer list there and it's close to town for people who have finished work. Also it's easy for people new to Melbourne to find (walk towards that big golden topped building). 

-Beer List

Tao.


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

Tao said:


> I was at the Belgian Beer Cafe the other day at the bottom of Eureka LINK. Not a bad beer list there and it's close to town for people who have finished work. Also it's easy for people new to Melbourne to find (walk towards that big golden topped building).
> 
> -Beer List
> 
> Tao.



Thanks for the suggestion... but personally would prefer a little bit more of MELBOURNE... we have a Belgium Beer Cafe over here which I rarely go to... Wouldnt mind trying some Vic Craft beer actually...


----------



## scott_penno (15/4/09)

Mrs Parma's in Little Bourke Street?...

sap.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/4/09)

Katie said:


> Thanks for the suggestion... but personally would prefer a little bit more of MELBOURNE... we have a Belgium Beer Cafe over here which I rarely go to... Wouldnt mind trying some Vic Craft beer actually...



What's the pub at Richmond everyone raves about ? Its beer list (particularly Vic craft beers) is supposed to be good - it's just a bit away from the city.

As a tourist to the town I liked Mrs Palma's range of brews when last in town for the ANHC. However the locals will say what they think of it. Probably like the BBC above but the James Squire Pumphouse near Mrs Palma's is also reasonable.


----------



## kirem (15/4/09)

royston


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

$8.00 pints starting at Parmas next week...

are the Parmas really that big????


----------



## gibbocore (15/4/09)

check out cookie, great beer list.


----------



## scott_penno (15/4/09)

Lambs Go Bar is another one on my list that I haven't managed to make it to. Supposed to have a large beer menu - link.

sap.


----------



## Katherine (15/4/09)

Im making a deal with myself and Lloydie NO Western Australian beer while we are over there... 

All my girlfriends are asking are YOU GOING SHOPPING???? stuff that!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/4/09)

Friday night - 

Mt Goat in Richmond - over the road from the aforementioned Royston.

Later on off to the Lambsgo for a bit of Melbourne pseudo bohemian experience - and if you are lucky a functional handpump with 3 Ravens coming out of it.


----------



## brendo (15/4/09)

i could be up for this... always good to meet some AHB'ers - who knows could have our polos by then :icon_cheers: 

+1 for Mt Goat...

Brendo


----------



## HoppingMad (15/4/09)

Love the Goat and the Royston, but if you're feeling adventurous 2Brothers brewery in Moorabbin might be worth a look. I haven't been though so can't give you a review really. It has been getting some good press in our parts, would be interested on what other AHBers think of it.

Craft brewery that's set up with gear that was wheeled out of Times Square New York in the dead of night. Quite an interesting story to it. Friday nights are supposed to be quite good with wood fired pizzas and jalapeno dogs. (No affiliation - insert usual disclaimer here). Word has it you pay a deposit on a 'growler' jug and keep using it for refills.

Oh, here's the weblinky if you need to find it:
2Brothers

Hopper.


----------



## brendo (15/4/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Love the Goat and the Royston, but if you're feeling adventurous 2Brothers brewery in Moorabbin might be worth a look. I haven't been though so can't give you a review really. It has been getting some good press in our parts, would be interested on what other AHBers think of it.
> 
> Craft brewery that's set up with gear that was wheeled out of Times Square New York in the dead of night. Quite an interesting story to it. Friday nights are supposed to be quite good with wood fired pizzas and jalapeno dogs. (No affiliation - insert usual disclaimer here). Word has it you pay a deposit on a 'growler' jug and keep using it for refills.
> 
> ...



Good idea Hopper... but local and more central (i.e. CBD) is probably best... 

Brendo


----------



## HoppingMad (15/4/09)

Yeah, Moorabbin is a trip - that's why I was saying 'feeling adventurous!' - the place does look interesting. 

You're right though - for a proven winner - a couple of Hightails at the Goat then onto the Royston and you can't go wrong.

Was speaking to a Goat rep at the Purvis tasting and he said they've got one of those 'Randalls' hooked to their brewery bar now - like the ones at Dogfish Head Brewery in the US. They hook it up so you can get a fresh burst of hop flower as the beer comes through the line (think the guy said galaxy hop in it). Yum! :super: 

Hopper!


----------



## brendo (15/4/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Was speaking to a Goat rep at the Purvis tasting and he said they've got one of those 'Randalls' hooked to their brewery bar now - like the ones at Dogfish Head Brewery in the US. They hook it up so you can get a fresh burst of hop flower as the beer comes through the line (think the guy said galaxy hop in it). Yum! :super:
> 
> Hopper!



It was there a few weeks back... when the Beer & Brewer Expo was on. I thought it was a once off - as it belonged to the brewer from Wig & Pen (ACT) who brought it down for the occaison. They were running their Double Hightail through fresh Galaxy hop flowers... was pretty interesting.

I would be pretty excited if it was a permanent fixture... wonder if they sourced/built their own or (perhaps more likely) the rep got it wrong.

Brendo


----------



## tdack (15/4/09)

If you have a late flight out on the Sunday then catch a tram down St Kilda Road to the Belgian Beer Cafe Bluestone. It's in the grounds of the what used to be the Vic Institute for the Blind, now Vision Australia I think. They have a pretty good Sunday session usually.

Last weekend was a decent jazz band, nice atmosphere and some tasty beers too.

The other guys have covered the craft/micro stuff pretty well.

If you are heading to Cookie to eat (it's at the top end of Swanston St from memory), make sure you ring up and book. It gets pretty crowded in there Friday arvos.


----------



## Fourstar (15/4/09)

I like thirstys idea of lambsgo.... i wouldn't mind coming down for a meet and greet, put a name to the face, or a face to the name. either way i live a stones throw from the city and lambsgo so i'd be happy with either (and work in the CBD too.)


----------



## Jase71 (15/4/09)

So glad those cheap Tiger Air flights arent commuting in & out of Sydney, because Id have to meet with Katie & her beau, and I'm sure she would beat me up  

From my little time in Melbourne, it appears that there are some very cool bars & licenced cafe's - a 'scene' that you just don't get in ol Sydney town. During a recent five hour stopover, we hired a cra, drove from Avalon Airport to the city and found a lovely little Tapas & Sangria bar to relax in, the kind of which is unknown here. Some of the other bars in the area also looked awesome, and this was on a Monday night ! Not sure of the area... Brunswick Street and intersecting roads maybe ? I dunno. There was even a cafe on our journey that has a full-blown coctail menu (of which we simply HAD to take advantage of)


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/09)

my vote would go for the Royston in Richmond...have some of their fine Vic craft beer and some of their egg plant chips...then wander up Victoria st for some Vietnamese....washed down with asian beers bought from Victoria Cellars..then onto Lasgo Bar...my 2C


----------



## Kai (15/4/09)

Katie said:


> Thanks to Tiger's cheap air fares to Melbourne...
> 
> We are heading over on the 20th May and leaving the 24th May...
> 
> ...



Would love to come on down but sadly I don't think I'll be able to make it. We'll see...


----------



## Fourstar (15/4/09)

Jase71 said:


> Not sure of the area... Brunswick Street and intersecting roads maybe ? I dunno. There was even a cafe on our journey that has a full-blown coctail menu (of which we simply HAD to take advantage of)



That would be Brunswick and Johsnton St intersection, Johsnton st is the Spanish qarters of melbourne (small, i know.)


----------



## dr K (15/4/09)

Warning: I am not a Melbournian, so my suggestions are hardly local knowledge, more sort of Lonely Traveller.
The Royston is fine, but expensive, the Goat very nearby (see others for opening times) is spectacular beer wise. Closer to Zentrum is the Transit, very trendy, huge turnover, good beer and a few guest beers all the time. Young and Jacksons (across the intersection) is for me, a must go. They have usually Mountain Goat, some WA stuff and a history, oh yes a history. Upstairs is the famous Chloe.
Edit oh head to (south melbourne I think) to Bell's Hotel, one of the older brewpubs. Billy Bell I think has retired, but I am sure the beers are just as good (try Hells Bells)
K


----------



## fcmcg (15/4/09)

dr K said:


> Warning: I am not a Melbournian, so my suggestions are hardly local knowledge, more sort of Lonely Traveller.
> The Royston is fine, but expensive, the Goat very nearby (see others for opening times) is spectacular beer wise. Closer to Zentrum is the Transit, very trendy, huge turnover, good beer and a few guest beers all the time. Young and Jacksons (across the intersection) is for me, a must go. They have usually Mountain Goat, some WA stuff and a history, oh yes a history. Upstairs is the famous Chloe.
> Edit oh head to (south melbourne I think) to Bell's Hotel, one of the older brewpubs. Billy Bell I think has retired, but I am sure the beers are just as good (try Hells Bells)
> K


I heard old Billy Bell sold...but yes..was at Young & Jackons last Fri...good beer selection...the guest beer selection includes some Grand Ridge...as well as Y&J's Naked ale...which is a sort of Heffeweizen..so can definatelt include Y&J's...and its in the centre of the CBD...with Transport ( can be full of tossers esp Fri night @5 ) acroos the way in Fed Square...


----------



## wakkatoo (15/4/09)

dr K said:


> ery nearby (see others for opening times) is spectacular beer wise. Closer to Zentrum is the Transit, very trendy, huge turnover, good beer and a few guest beers all the time. Young and Jacksons (across the intersection) is for me, a must go. They have usually Mountain Goat, some WA stuff and a history, oh yes a history. Upstairs is the famous Chloe.



I will forever boycott the Y&J after we got booted out of the smokers bar because my mate lit up a cigar in celebration of the birth of his child.

They might have nice beer, but I have found them to be very pretentious and arrogant (just my experience)

I prefer to go across the road to the pub with no atmosphere. Some people refer to it as Transport....

Considering it is a friday you are wanting to catch up, consider 3 Ravens up in Northcote (short tram ride). They are only open on Friday arvos Linky. Never been there so don't know what it is like, but the beer is good...


----------



## fcmcg (16/4/09)

wakkatoo said:


> I will forever boycott the Y&J after we got booted out of the smokers bar because my mate lit up a cigar in celebration of the birth of his child.


Us smokers are tax payers too...rant...


----------



## Jase71 (16/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> That would be Brunswick and Johsnton St intersection, Johsnton st is the Spanish qarters of melbourne (small, i know.)



YES ! Johnston St def. rings a bell. That's where we must have been, corner of there & Brunswick. Very nice part of town for funky bars (although that's all I saw of Melbourne  ) . Kicks arse over the shitty atmosphere in most Sydney bars.


----------



## wakkatoo (16/4/09)

fergthebrewer said:


> Us smokers are tax payers too...rant...


 :icon_offtopic: 
I'm not even a smoker, hate the things. Mate was a smoker at the time, and lit a cig downstairs. Quickly got told to go upstairs to the smokers bar (where Chloe is) where mate lit up cigar. Got told we can't have cigars as the smoke affects the painting (we were other side of the room). Smart arse told us cigarette smoke was different <_< . All those extra chemicals I guess. You know, the ones that hasten cancer yet protect valuable works of art...

So the 50 or so blokes with cigs standing at the little guard rail perving on the naked fat chick were apparently doing no harm yet my mate, 15 or so metres across the room, was destroying the "Work of Art" with his one small cigar. Give me a break! I hope Chloe puts in a compo claim for cancer caused by years of passive asorption of cig smoke thru all that naked flesh and fat rolls


----------



## fcmcg (16/4/09)

wakkatoo said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> I'm not even a smoker, hate the things. Mate was a smoker at the time, and lit a cig downstairs. Quickly got told to go upstairs to the smokers bar (where Chloe is) where mate lit up cigar. Got told we can't have cigars as the smoke affects the painting (we were other side of the room). Smart arse told us cigarette smoke was different <_< . All those extra chemicals I guess. You know, the ones that hasten cancer yet protect valuable works of art...
> 
> So the 50 or so blokes with cigs standing at the little guard rail perving on the naked fat chick were apparently doing no harm yet my mate, 15 or so metres across the room, was destroying the "Work of Art" with his one small cigar. Give me a break! I hope Chloe puts in a compo claim for cancer caused by years of passive asorption of cig smoke thru all that naked flesh and fat rolls


lol...
I gotta go to bed...i'm half cut...had one band rehearsal and my 3rd AG...Micktober from ANHC....been a long day....yes smoking ..evil...must give the bloody things up


----------



## scott_penno (16/4/09)

wakkatoo said:


> Considering it is a friday you are wanting to catch up, consider 3 Ravens up in Northcote (short tram ride). They are only open on Friday arvos Linky. Never been there so don't know what it is like, but the beer is good...



3Ravens is great to have a look around and sample the beers they have to offer. It's the kind of place you'd start at and then move onto somewhere else...

sap.


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/4/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Friday night -
> 
> Mt Goat in Richmond - over the road from the aforementioned Royston.
> 
> Later on off to the Lambsgo for a bit of Melbourne pseudo bohemian experience - and if you are lucky a functional handpump with 3 Ravens coming out of it.



this sounds like a good night to me


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/4/09)

dr K said:


> Warning: I am not a Melbournian, so my suggestions are hardly local knowledge, more sort of Lonely Traveller.
> The Royston is fine, but expensive, the Goat very nearby (see others for opening times) is spectacular beer wise. Closer to Zentrum is the Transit, very trendy, huge turnover, good beer and a few guest beers all the time. Young and Jacksons (across the intersection) is for me, a must go. They have usually Mountain Goat, some WA stuff and a history, oh yes a history. Upstairs is the famous Chloe.
> Edit oh head to (south melbourne I think) to Bell's Hotel, one of the older brewpubs. Billy Bell I think has retired, but I am sure the beers are just as good (try Hells Bells)
> K



Dr K is on the money - I personally don't _like_ Y&Js - but they have a very good beer selection, which has been improving over the last couple of years. I would previously have suggested Transport .... but Y&Js these days has a distinctly better selection of tap beers. I counted last time I was there - 21 beers and a cider on tap and of those - only 6 or 7 were stock mega brews. At transport you are lucky to get half that variety, although their guest beers are likely to be more interesting. Bells still has good beer - but its only a good pub if you like your sports bar type atmosphere. Footy on big screens, adequate bistro food etc etc. If you do, great pub if not - well at least the beer is good.

For beer.

Goat - Royston - Lambsgo: Friday night in Richmond/Collingwood
Y&Js - Transport. Afternoons only. Both turn into vomitous crapholes on Friday and Saturday nights, especially if there is footy happening.

For less Beery but nicely "Melbourne" experiences ...

*Transit lounge* - same building as transport, all the way up the elevator to the top. Downstairs in Transport it can can be overflowing with drunk idiots - up in Transit, you will get a seat, there is a great river view and there is a good chance of a live jazz band

Curtin House - at 250 (ish) Swanston st contains three great venues.

*Cookie*. lowest level - Great beer venue and fabulous Thai food. Go in the afternoons because it gets choc full and horrible at night on friday. sat etc. Secret squirrel says. If you go there about 9:30 at night (even on Fri & Sat), maybe a bit later but not too much. You will find that the restaurant part starts to empty and the general punters remain for a while unaware, that when they have no more eating customers, the restaurant staff let you sit in there for drinks. You get a table and its not nearly as noisy. But you have to time it right. A fraction earlier if you want a table for dinner but didn't book. You get to stay for drinks.

*The Toff in Town.* one floor up from Cookie - Ultra swanky bar, French food with a focus on a "grazing" menu. Good beer and excellent wine list. If you are eating and you are lucky, you can get one of the train carriage style booths. If I were trying to impress a girl.. fair chance this place would be on my list of options. Other half of the venue is a live performance space, but its very separate from the eating bit and the place isn't loud.

*The Rooftop Bar*. All the way up to the 6th floor, then up to the roof. - Its the Rooftop bar... what can I say. Its mostly outdoors (bring a jacket) and in summer they run an outdoor cinema. Rooftops are the new laneways...


Out of Curtin house and into Burke st - #59-63 (same building as the spaghetti tree) into the door on the left and all the way to the top. Its *Madame Brussels*. Go on a sunny afternoon. Its as much outside as in - There is a Garden Party theme. Fake lawn, trellises, waiters in tennis costumes. Sit in the sun and drink jugs of cocktails or flutes of the excellent Cava. This place is campy, fun and nearly my favourite non beer venue. Say hello to Miss Pearls for me.

Want to do one that is so _Melbourne_ it hurts?? OK - walk north up Swanston st to Lonsdale - turn left up Lonsdale and walk up the North side (not far) turn right up the first laneway - once in the laneway turn left into the first even smaller alley/lane on the left (sniders lane) make your way past the dumpmasters, step over any drunks or drug addicts, shoulder past the restaurant workers sitting on milk crates having a smoke. At the very end of the alley, on the right there is the faint hope of a coopers sign ... under it is a doorway, through the doorway is *Sista Bella*. Head upstairs. You have now arrived at the penultimate peak of Melbourne laneway cool. It would be the ultimate... but there is another place somewhere that no one can find and that nobody has heard of - _thats_ the coolest place in town - Sista Bella was that place a few month ago. Grungy, retro, laid back and full of a mix of boho, yuppie, everyday people. Good music usually. Just settling down to the point where it isn't so new and funky that the air of self satisfied smugness from the punters at having found such a cool place, is less than overwhelming. It's a good bar no matter where it is.


Sorry - none of these places are cheap, some of them are expensive - and beer isn't cheap in the city at the best of times. Royston, Goat, Y&J and Sista Bella at the less gougey end.

I'd love to come for a drink - If I am on the right shift rotation at the time I will. Have fun anyway

TB


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

Well we are open to pretty much anything on the Friday, so you guys work it out and we are there... Unfortunatly we are leaving at 6.00am Sunday morning (ive never made it to St Kilda, tho we still have Saturday) due to cheap Tiger flights...and child/two dogs/cat commitments. 

Kia I hope you can make it would be good to catch up again. Saturday will be left for Lloyd and I to check out the food scene of Melbourne something I have always missed out on tho I do remember vaguely eating at Melbournes first pizza house something that started with T.... 

And Jase Sydney (my old home town) is not of the cards so look out... Anybody that has met me would laugh as Im actually quite small... but I would give you a run for your'e money on the beer... Has Sydney really lost it's soul???? My old local was the Lord Worseley in Ultimo, you could sit out the front in the park and look at Centrepoint while drinking a Old... last time I was there must of being around 2004 it still had not being sacrificed for the yuppies....(Im actually getting a little teary here) loved that place then again loved Ultimo! Don't get me wrong I love Perth and some of the things I love about it are the things I also complain about it... We don't have the population to fill those little character places.... but then we have HUGE pubs with big wide spaces etc. Pretty much always get a seat... 

Anyhow we are not pretentious people and don't need a pretentious scene just somewhere with good beer, good people... will do ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (16/4/09)

Katie said:


> Well we are open to pretty much anything on the Friday, so you guys work it out and we are there... Unfortunatly we are leaving at 6.00am Sunday morning (ive never made it to St Kilda, tho we still have Saturday) due to cheap Tiger flights...and child/two dogs/cat commitments.
> 
> Kia I hope you can make it would be good to catch up again. Saturday will be left for Lloyd and I to check out the food scene of Melbourne something I have always missed out on tho I do remember vaguely eating at Melbournes first pizza house something that started with T....
> 
> ...


 :icon_offtopic: Still up for Anzac day at Clancy's.
GB


----------



## Jase71 (16/4/09)

Katie, are you sniffing glue at work _again_ ? 

We should ask Doris to lock the stationery cabinet.


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> :icon_offtopic: Still up for Anzac day at Clancy's.
> GB



I thought you were going to give me good advice on Melbourne accomodation or something and not to eat vegetarian samosas! Ha and you are thinking about your own beer consumption. 

F*CK Yeah Anzac Day is still on! HOPHOG mmmmm! We are there...

And Thirsty Im not sure if you have being to Perth but looking at the menu's of some of the places in Melbourne cheaper then here. Your lucky to get a steak for under $40.00 here... And thats places that have nothing decent on tap and only Becks and Heini's in bottles. Great view and pretty people tho... Just ask Patch. In Fremantle we are actually lucky to have four very good venues that provide good beer and decent pub food!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/4/09)

Katie said:


> I thought you were going to give me good advice on Melbourne accomodation or something and not to eat vegetarian samosas! Ha and you are thinking about your own beer consumption.
> 
> F*CK Yeah Anzac Day is still on! HOPHOG mmmmm! We are there...
> 
> And Thirsty Im not sure if you have being to Perth but looking at the menu's of some of the places in Melbourne cheaper then here. Your lucky to get a steak for under $40.00 here... And thats places that have nothing decent on tap and only Becks and Heini's in bottles. Great view and pretty people tho... Just ask Patch. In Fremantle we are actually lucky to have four very good venues that provide good beer and decent pub food!




Excellent - You'll love the food here then. I can't recommend a place that even serves $40 steaks. I wouldn't eat there (actually, thats a lie, I eat at La Luna occasionally and they have a $48 steak.. but it weighs 750g) Beer is expensive, food is cheap.

What sort of food do you like? - I eat out a fair bit and might be able to steer you towards something good.

Haven't been to Perth. One of these days.


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/4/09)

Katie said:


> Saturday will be left for Lloyd and I to check out the food scene of Melbourne something I have always missed out on tho I do remember vaguely eating at Melbournes first pizza house something that started with T....



If you're looking for recomendations for dining I'd recommend The Mill (http://www.themillrestaurant.com.au/) in hardware lane for a great meal - I've recommended it to a few people without causing any disappointment so far. I find it entertaining to sit in the laneway and watch the passing trendies. After dinner, go to the bar downstairs - charlie's bar - for the best espresso martini I found in my travels.


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Excellent - You'll love the food here then. I can't recommend a place that even serves $40 steaks. I wouldn't eat there (actually, thats a lie, I eat at La Luna occasionally and they have a $48 steak.. but it weighs 750g) Beer is expensive, food is cheap.
> 
> What sort of food do you like? - I eat out a fair bit and might be able to steer you towards something good.
> 
> Haven't been to Perth. One of these days.



Perth is getting better, but you have to travel to get there and being in Fremantle we kind of stay around there and that is mainly Italian and I can make a better pasta at home! I hate paying over priced food at pubs and that is very much Perth and people pay it. It's not uncommon to pay $9.00 for a pint in Perth.

I like all food would love to try Vue De monde but that will probably cost more than our flight did so another time! I love Thai, Vietnamese, Spanish, Modern Australian etc etc... I love fine dining but then I also love great cheap eats...


----------



## Thirsty Boy (16/4/09)

Vue (and most of the other top places) has cheaper sub sections. You have bistro Vue and cafe Vue - Its still Shannon Benet's food, but less pricey. Especially if you do early dinner or lunch.

The Press Club serves food in its "bar" - Grossi Florentini has the Grill and the Cellar Bar - Movida has "next door" - Andrew McConnell has Cutler and Co (new venue from 312) and also has Cumulus Inc in the city - Rockpool serves "bar" meals - Teague Ezard has Gingerboy.

So the guys with a couple of hats - can be yours for less

Breakfast at Grossi Florentini Cellar Bar - Service like a fine dining place (well mostly) great food and actually one of the cheapest breakfasts in town. Or Cumulus inc. Both great and not too exy. Lunch at either too.

City Wine shop is great for lunch or Cafe Vue (have to do it on Friday)

For more upmarket dinner Movida is as good as the hype - book now! So is the Press Club.

Cookie is great - book a table for dinner. Spectacular Thai food and beer list to die for.


----------



## KingPython (16/4/09)

Go to the local in St Kilda, cloudwine and\or purvis cellars to stock up on packaged alochol.


----------



## brettprevans (16/4/09)

well depending on where you head to and what time i'll be in for a catch up drink. 

Friday lumch drinks and food at mrs parmas. always a top idea.

for an upmarket lunch The Brasserie by Philippe Mouchel cant be beaten. Its at crown and the lunch special cant be beaten. Anytime my family can have a lunch out we go there. stunning food.


----------



## WarmBeer (16/4/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well depending on where you head to and what time i'll be in for a catch up drink.
> 
> Friday lumch drinks and food at mrs parmas. always a top idea.
> 
> for an upmarket lunch The Brasserie by Philippe Mouchel cant be beaten. Its at crown and the lunch special cant be beaten. Anytime my family can have a lunch out we go there. stunning food.



Friday lunch at Mrs Parma's sounds the goods to me, too.

A couple of quick pots, then back to the office for a sleepy Friday afternoon 

Katie, sounds like your liver is going to take one hell of a beating on this trip to Melbourne.


----------



## Katherine (16/4/09)

Will be in the city for drinks at lunch for people that can get out... then for drinks with people after work...(probably in quite a state by then) LOL! but then if no one turns up Lloydie and I will find somewhere with a bar and beer....


----------



## HoppingMad (16/4/09)

brendo said:


> It was there a few weeks back... when the Beer & Brewer Expo was on. I thought it was a once off - as it belonged to the brewer from Wig & Pen (ACT) who brought it down for the occaison. They were running their Double Hightail through fresh Galaxy hop flowers... was pretty interesting.
> 
> I would be pretty excited if it was a permanent fixture... wonder if they sourced/built their own or (perhaps more likely) the rep got it wrong.
> 
> Brendo



Don't know for sure Brendo - sounded permanent to me, he did give me the impression it was there currently. Have been itching to see these things in action and taste the results. I asked the rep "What beer is the Randall on?" and he said they were trying it out on a few. 

The Purvis tasting was on the 1st of April (around 2 weeks ago), so that was the timing of when I heard.

Hopper.


----------



## jonocarroll (16/4/09)

wonderwoman said:


> If you're looking for recomendations for dining I'd recommend The Mill (http://www.themillrestaurant.com.au/) in hardware lane for a great meal - I've recommended it to a few people without causing any disappointment so far. I find it entertaining to sit in the laneway and watch the passing trendies. After dinner, go to the bar downstairs - charlie's bar - for the best espresso martini I found in my travels.


+1

The staff at Charlie's Bar actually seem to know what they're doing and take pride in mixing a proper drink. Very decent food upstairs too. Wish I could say the same for the staff at some supposed cocktail bars here. Then again, Melbourne vs. Adelaide food & drink venues are posh tasty apples vs. onions painted orange with a drawn-on mullet.

I managed to upset a waitress last time I was there - she brings up my beer and a glass, puts the glass on the table and starts pouring from a height. "No, thanks, I'll do it" I chime in, having seen enough waitresses throw beer at my glass as if it were a shotput. "Oh, I was going to show you a trick to it" she says. 

"I don't play with my beer" I reply, deadpan. She leaves the beer and walks off. I've now managed to seem arrogant to a Melbournite. Next on the list is to appear cold to an eskimo.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

Thought I would bump this thread....

Starting Friday lunch then onto were ever... 

Can I leave it to either Rook or CM2 to book at table?

Mrs Parma looks good.

Katie and Lloydie


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/09)

Katie said:


> Can I leave it to either Rook or CM2 to book at table?


Nah you cant you rude girl!! :icon_cheers: 

Ive booked a table of 8 for Friday 22 May at 12:30 @ Mrs Parmas

If more people want to come let me know.

edit: the booking is under Brett. nfi idea why. I froze up when they asked. I figured they would think it was a bogus booking if I said citymorgue2! probably should have made it under Katie.


----------



## Katherine (7/5/09)

Thank you.... very much!


----------



## Wardhog (7/5/09)

I'm up for a parma and a beer if there's room for me.


----------



## Maple (7/5/09)

Yeah, i'd be in if there's available spots. I hear the beer is good...


----------



## brettprevans (7/5/09)

I was counting on

1. Katie
2. Lloydie
3. Rook
4. CM2
5. Maple
6. Wardhog
7. Warmbeer
8. ?

So if anyone else wants to come update the above list so I can alter the booking accordingly.


----------



## Leigh (13/5/09)

I'll grab a seat.  Will be good to meet Katie and catch up with the rest of you.

1. Katie
2. Lloydie
3. Rook
4. CM2
5. Maple
6. Wardhog
7. Warmbeer
8. Leigh
9.
10.


----------



## Katherine (13/5/09)

Good stuff....


----------



## scott_penno (13/5/09)

If there's still room at the table, I wouldn't mind putting a few faces to names...

1. Katie
2. Lloydie
3. Rook
4. CM2
5. Maple
6. Wardhog
7. Warmbeer
8. Leigh
9. sappas
10.


----------



## Katherine (13/5/09)

Sappas you will be able to ask Lloydie all about sour dough starters...


----------



## brettprevans (13/5/09)

Katie said:


> Sappas you will be able to ask Lloydie all about sour dough starters...


he wont be the only one asking! hmmmm sourdough bread porn thread :icon_drool2: 

I've altered the booking to 10.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/5/09)

Katie,
Don't forget to hit 'em all up for the size of their litrages? h34r: 

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (13/5/09)

Cheers CM... I was going to bring my lastest brew across for you and Rook but I dont think it will be complete. It might be the beer i christen our Keg fridge with! Im so going to miss bottlling.


----------



## brettprevans (13/5/09)

1. Katie
2. Lloydie
3. Rook
4. CM2
5. Maple
6. Wardhog
7. Warmbeer
8. Leigh
9. sappas
10. Neill

thats all the spots. if anyone else wants to come let me know by Wednesday or you miss out.

edit: KT no worries on the beer., i might have 1 bottle left of my mongrel black bavarian/schwarz ale for you to sample. I know rook has about 4 bottles i left over at his place from the last case swap. He should be getting into them as they'll kep him warm on these cold nights


----------



## Katherine (13/5/09)

Im all excited...


----------



## Katherine (18/5/09)

We are flying out tommorow, wont have internet for the week....

So see you guys at Mrs Parma on Friday lunch...

cheers

Katie


----------



## therook (18/5/09)

Katie said:


> We are flying out tommorow, wont have internet for the week....
> 
> So see you guys at Mrs Parma on Friday lunch...
> 
> ...




I'll give you a call Katie, have a safe flight.....give the mile high club a go 

Rook


----------



## brettprevans (18/5/09)

will see you at Mrs Parmas KT. ive PM you my mobile in case rooky cant get you or you cant get him or whatever.


----------



## Katherine (18/5/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> will see you at Mrs Parmas KT. ive PM you my mobile in case rooky cant get you or you cant get him or whatever.




Looking forward to it.


----------



## WarmBeer (21/5/09)

Guys/girls, not going to be able to get there til about 1:00pm.

Damn work getting in the way of my precious drinking time.

So, hold a seat for me, I'll order my Parma once I get there, the service is usually pretty quick.

Brett


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/09)

no worries.

you'll just have to start drinking 'chiefs' when you get there to catch up.

knowing full well whats going to happen tomorrow (Maple & I gave it a trial run last friday), Im working a half day. so, no work to worry about (just the missus wanting to know when im coming home).


----------



## devo (21/5/09)

I maybe able to find time to get away from the orifice and pop in for a couple of beers but won't be doing lunch.


----------



## Wardhog (22/5/09)

I MUST buy myself a diary and remember to use it. 

Sorry guys, I clean forgot this was on, and had already been to the pub by the time Rook rang me to ask if I was coming.


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/09)

Guys,

Thanks for the free lunch 

Nah, sorry, completely forgot to pay for my meal on the way out. I blame the 3 Brother's Chief at 6.8% abv.

Can whoever covered for me PM me, and we'll work out a way to get the money to you, maybe at the case-swap.

Don't want to get a reputation as a shirker.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## devo (22/5/09)

spewin. couldn't get away from work to come down for a beer n chat.


----------



## Leigh (22/5/09)

Yep, two of us were free-loaders Brett...didn't realise until I got home.

Good to put a few more faces and names to screen names...especially the jetsetters


----------



## Katherine (26/5/09)

Back in Perth and it's freezing. 

I could easily live in Melbourne what a fantastic city. You can get a beer in every cafe, supermarket. So many resturants to choose from. Mrs Parmas was fantastic. Meeting up with the guys was great, thanks to The Rook, CM2, & Maple for staying on it was a lot of fun. We ended up in Hardware Lane (after change of shoes) drinking wine and eating cheese at the Mill.... 

Also funny to bump into Devo at the Turf bar! 

Glad to see the mystery of the two unpaid parma's.

Will be back!


----------



## PHARSYDE (26/5/09)

Katie said:


> Back in Perth and it's freezing.
> 
> I could easily live in Melbourne what a fantastic city. You can get a beer in every cafe, supermarket. So many resturants to choose from. Mrs Parmas was fantastic. Meeting up with the guys was great, thanks to The Rook, CM2, & Maple for staying on it was a lot of fun. We ended up in Hardware Lane (after change of shoes) drinking wine and eating cheese at the Mill....
> 
> ...



Welcome back to freezing Perth,

Sounds like you had a blast? Anyways look forward to hearing all the stories..

Liam


----------

